# New Kitten



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

My cousins just got a new kitten, I got to meet him at our christmas get together. His names Harley and I have to share pics!

Tiff with Harley









Brandon with Harley









Harley with Alona? (He's sitting next to her  )









Alona with Harley (she's at that age where she's learning how to do make up  cute)









Harley the cuteness!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh gosh what a cutie pie she is!!!! Absolutely adorable and you have a nice family too!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What an adorable family, I hope they have many Merry Christmases together.


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

They'll have a good christmas, my cousins are good kids and my aunt and uncle love them to pieces ^_^ plus they have lotsa kitty's I don't remember how many somewhere between three and five.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

How cute! Lovely pictures!


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Harley is such a none stop bundle of cuteness, catching pics of him was nearly impossible! He just kept going and going from one end of the house to the other, finding any lil crack he could crawl into!


----------



## Tigrotta (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow!Harley is sooo AWESOME!He's the picture of the cuteness!I want to kiss him on every part of his beautiful body!And I love his hair color *___* Grats, your cat is very very very very very very very very coolish *-*


----------



## Tuna (Dec 21, 2011)

very cute


----------

